# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] ⭐ Facebook - Accounts Shop - Blank, Aged, With friends, With Business Manager ⭐

## TerryCole

⭐ Facebook - Accounts Shop - Blank, Aged, With friends, With Business Manager ⭐

*Description:*
I'm selling facebook accounts
Accounts can be Recently registered, Blank, Aged, With friends, With 2 Business Manager
All accounts are registered automatically


*Price is negotiabe and depends at account you need*

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Payments: Transferwise / Crypto / PayPal / WesternUnion / Paysend

Skype: terry.cole705
Discord: Terry Cole#5238


!!! BEWARE OF IMPOSTERS !!!
TO MAKE SURE THAT YOU CONTACTED WITH THE RIGHT PERSON, PLEASE VERIFY MY SKYPE OR DISCORD BEFORE PURCHASE BY ASKING FOR A PRIVATE MESSAGE FROM MY OWNEDCORE PROFILE.

My skype profile without any prefix - terry.cole705 (live:terry.cole705 - scammer)
My discord profile without Nitro update - Terry Cole#5238*

----------

